# New 2008 Outback Sydney 29rls



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings everyone! Significant other and I just purchased a new 2008 Outback Sydney 29RLS... After looking at a number of makes and models we finally settled on the Outback. Hours spent lurking this site were very helpful! This is our first trailer and we're looking very forward to getting out there.

We're bringing it home Saturday after a walk through and orientation... will post some pics this weekend.

SB


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers. We too are newbies to the site, not camping. The outbackers helped us decide also when we decided to trade up.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi fwbarrett









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 29rls! 

If you haven't already printed one, Clicky Here for the link to our PDI (pre-delivery inspection) checklist to take along with you on Saturday.

Looking forward to seeing some of your photos...Happy Camping,


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

WELCOME to the OUTBACKERS














You got yourselves a beautiful trailer, enjoy it and have fun.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers, you'll have lots of fun here and find answers to questions you didn't even know you had.








Congrats on the new Outback!









Brad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Howdy Yall!!







 
Blessings


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

G'Day and Welcome to Outbackers!

Steve


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey fwbarett!!
Welcome to the family!!! Glad to see someone with a 29rls!!! What interior did you choose? The Abi-One is russet.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

hello all! thank you for the welcomes... i'm trying to figure out how to post the pictures here. i managed to get them into the gallery area, now i'm trying to get a couple here on this thread.

Sonny (fwbarrett)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here ya go! Click for Pics


----------



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW!!!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Your photos are great! I love the looks of your setup...what a nice roomy interior in your Sydney


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

What a great floorplan, great pics. I don't think I've seen the inside of one yet. Very nice, enjoy.

Brad


----------



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Brad, the floorplan is what sold us... that and the white cabinets! We like the brighter, more modern looking interior that alot of other manufacturers don't offer. Now we're working on a list of things we need in order to take our first trip! ...oh, and trying to figure out how to work the hot water heater. During the walk through the guy explained something about pulling a little pin and throwing a switch, but I'm not sure if that was to be done every I take it out or just once or what... need to start digging around the owners manuals.

Sonny


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey! I've got one too! After a few trips out, I'm in LOVE with that floorplan!

Happy Camping!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

hey maybe we should start an EastCoast mini rally for 29rls's only!?!?







What d'ya think?


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome! We are getting ready to head out on our second trip with our outback. Like you, we were totally sold on the white interior!


----------

